# One Month



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

And this year I'll be there.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Chinese new year? I don't know, just guessing.


----------



## fowllanguage (Mar 23, 2008)

WHOA!!!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Opening day for the Little River, perhaps?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I KNOW I KNOW!!!(at least I think I know)  but I aint telling!!:lol:


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Yea, less than a month away! (I assume we're talking about Wixom here). I haven't wet a line since surf casting for steelhead in November so I am ready to hit the river. Ooohh. Lunchtime... Time to tie up a few streamers!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Yep...stockerfest.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah!! I was right!! :lol: Good ole stockerfest!! I have had some fun days
during it and seen some horror stories as well :lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Shupac said:


> Yep...stockerfest.


Stockerfest.... thats funny:lol::lol:. How about this... Troudi Gras...


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

TroutapaZOOza emphasis on Zoo :lol:


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

Its 2 months-Right :gaga:


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Stockerfest is April 1st.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Flies only catch an release April 1st to the 25th.After that you can use
anything you want and keep em!!


----------



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Hoping itll be a good one this year, hopin to sneak over there most days after class is over, maybe i can find a little stretch to fish lol.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

where can one find the predicted stocking #'s like they posted on the flyers, just wondering if the big guys 20"+ they stocked last year at spring mill pond and proud lake are the norm or is it usually the 6"

so april 1st - the last sat in april is flies only? or can you use artificial baits like body baits like floating raps... or spoons? last year I only threw flies out there but somone mentioned to me that its any artificial baits...? cananyone clear this up?

also what is the deal i heard last year about fishing so far from the bridge at wixom rd?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

heres the info on it from the dnr's guide check oakland county

says flies only

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Trout-salmon-guide-compressed_229886_7.pdf


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

uofmguy68 said:


> where can one find the predicted stocking #'s like they posted on the flyers,


may i ask what "flyer" you referring to?


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

My guess is that UofMguy is referring to the flyers that the Proud Lake DNR office has on hand. They will give you a map of the area showing sections open to fish as well as statistics on fish quantity, size and species planted in the river.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

uofmguy68 said:


> where can one find the predicted stocking #'s like they posted on the flyers, just wondering if the big guys 20"+ they stocked last year at spring mill pond and proud lake are the norm or is it usually the 6"
> 
> so april 1st - the last sat in april is flies only? or can you use artificial baits like body baits like floating raps... or spoons? last year I only threw flies out there but somone mentioned to me that its any artificial baits...? cananyone clear this up?
> 
> also what is the deal i heard last year about fishing so far from the bridge at wixom rd?


 
Here is the stocking info.

http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/default.asp

You can only use artificial flies from April 1-Last saturday.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

hooknem said:


> My guess is that UofMguy is referring to the flyers that the Proud Lake DNR office has on hand. They will give you a map of the area showing sections open to fish as well as statistics on fish quantity, size and species planted in the river.


thanks, is this specifically for Proud Lake only or general info applies to Michigan (the stat on fish quantity/size/species, which is same as the Stocking report available online http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/default.asp)?


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

wanderboy said:


> thanks, is this specifically for Proud Lake only or general info applies to Michigan (the stat on fish quantity/size/species, which is same as the Stocking report available online http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/default.asp)?


The info provided at the office is specific to Proud Lake.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep the Info on the Flyer Provided by the DNR Office, i was just wondering if anyone seen this years stocking Numbers yet? the DNR web site usually post the information a week or two after the actual stocking 

I was just wondering if they are gonna stock the big guys agian, or was that just a special occasion? the DNR is trying to get the approval to continue this stocking of the extra rear stock at these two location untill 2013, i saw this when i was googling proud lake

also i wonder what the bottom of spring mill pond looks like and also how those trout stock up on spring mill pond thru the eyes of those divers who go out there for their certification, i seen a couple underwater videos on youtube from the divers but no fish in them....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'll see you all there. Hopefully they put the big pig rainbows in this year.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Steve said:


> I'll see you all there. Hopefully they put the big pig rainbows in this year.


I liked the 30+ inch browns from a few years ago.


----------

